# What relationship would I be



## debodun (Mar 6, 2021)

to someone that is the great-nephew of my cousin's grandmother?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 6, 2021)

https://www.nifhs.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Relationship_Chart.pdf


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2021)

I don't understand that chart.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> I don't understand that chart.


Neither do I.


----------



## jujube (Mar 6, 2021)

Unless your cousin's grandmother is also YOUR grandmother, you'd be no blood relation at all.

Of course, in the South, any tenuous connection at all calls for a "cousin" designation.....


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> to someone that is the great-nephew of my cousin's grandmother?


Well  some of my cousins are the kids of my parents siblings, so they have the same  grandmother as me...  which would mean my grandmothers' great nephew, is her brothers' sons' child.... only a tenuous blood relation to me


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2021)

I don't know if I can explain it clearly.

Let's call the person I want to know about Ted. Ted and *my first cousin* have the same great-grandmother. My cousin's grandmother (daughter of that great-grandmother) is Ted's great-aunt and mother-in-law to my uncle (my mother's brother) the father of the cousin in question.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> to someone that is the great-nephew of my cousin's grandmother?


What degree is your cousin, 1st,1st once removed, etc?


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2021)

As I said - first cousin.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2021)

Ted is your first cousin, twice removed.


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2021)

Thank you, Radish.


----------



## jujube (Mar 6, 2021)

From how you describe it, Deb, Ted is no "blood relation" to you.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> I don't know if I can explain it clearly.
> 
> Let's call the person I want to know about Ted. Ted and *my first cousin* have the same great-grandmother. My cousin's grandmother (daughter of that great-grandmother) is Ted's great-aunt and mother-in-law to my uncle (my mother's brother) the father of the cousin in question.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 7, 2021)

You have to go back to see where you, your cousin and "Ted" have a common ancestor and proceed from there. "Ted" and your cousin have the same great-grandmother. How are you related to her?


----------



## Dana (Mar 7, 2021)

_Here's a chart which may help:

https://www.devonfhs.org.uk/pdfs/tools/eichhorn-rlationship-chart.pdf_


----------



## debodun (Mar 7, 2021)

That's the same chart Keesha posted.


----------



## Leonie (Mar 15, 2021)

I don't think you are related to Ted at all.   The way you describe it the only familial connection is an 'in-law' connection.  Your uncle married one of Ted's relatives, his great-aunt.  Unless she was directly related to you as well, there is no 'blood' relationship.

Oh just read it again, she was your Uncle's mother-in-law, not his wife.  So further back there is some connection.  Talk about confusing, but then I'm easily confused.  LOL.


----------



## Dana (Mar 15, 2021)

debodun said:


> That's the same chart Keesha posted.


https://www.nifhs.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Relationship_Chart.pdf Keesha)
_https://www.devonfhs.org.uk/pdfs/tools/eichhorn-rlationship-chart.pdf (mine)_
They are slightly different, and besides, a simple thank you would not be amiss!


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 15, 2021)

The one that all your relatives fear your visits.


----------

